#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  محكمة أوروبية تغرم مايكروسوفت 613 مليون دولار

## رويتر

رفضت محكمة تابعة للاتحاد الأوروبي الاثنين النظر في الاستئناف المقدم من عملاق صناعة البرمجيات العالمي، شركة مايكروسوفت، ضد قرار صادر عن هيئة مكافحة الاحتكار الأوروبية والذي يطالب الشركة الأمريكية بمشاركة جزء من شفرة نظامها التشغيلي مع خصومها ويطالبها ببيع نظام التشغيل "ويندوز" دون أن يكون مصحوباً ببرنامجها الموسيقي "ميديا بلاير".

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## ابن البلد

*الخبر الغريب أهوو كامل* 
محكمة أوروبية تغرم مايكروسوفت 613 مليون دولار (GMT+04:00) - 17/09/07
القرار جاء بعد أن ثبت أمام المحكمة أن مايكروسوفت انتهكت قوانين منع الاحتكار الأوروبية
*لوكسمبورغ (CNN) -- رفضت محكمة تابعة للاتحاد الأوروبي الاثنين النظر في الاستئناف المقدم من عملاق صناعة البرمجيات العالمي، شركة مايكروسوفت، ضد قرار صادر عن هيئة مكافحة الاحتكار الأوروبية والذي يطالب الشركة الأمريكية بمشاركة جزء من شفرة نظامها التشغيلي مع خصومها ويطالبها ببيع نظام التشغيل "ويندوز" دون أن يكون مصحوباً ببرنامجها الموسيقي "ميديا بلاير".*
كذلك أيدت المحكمة الأوروبية القرار الصادر ضد الشركة الأمريكية ويطالبها بدفع غرامة تصل إلى 613 مليون دولار، وهي الغرامة الأكبر التي يفرضها مشرعون من الاتحاد الأوروبي ضد إحدى الشركات.
وكانت محكمة البداية الأوروبية قد نظرت في القضيتين الأساسيتين ضد شركة مايكروسوفت، وأصدرت الحكمين بحقها، قائلة إن البعثة الأوروبية كانت مصيبة فيما خلصت إليه بشأن مايكروسوفت وأنها مذنبة بتهمة إساءة الاحتكار في محاولة لاستغلال سلطتها وقوتها في مجال الكمبيوترات وتعديها إلى التحكم بالبرامج.
وقالت إن المشرعين أظهروا بكل وضوح أن بيع البرنامج الموسيقي مع نظام التشغيل "ويندوز" أدى إلى إلحاق الضرر بالخصوم، والشركات المنافسة، وفقاً للأسوشيتد برس.
وأوضحت قائلة: "لاحظت المحكمة أنه لا شك في أن المستهلك غير قادر على الحصول على نظام التشغيل ويندوز من دون برنامج ويندوز ميديا بلاير."
وأضافت: "وفي هذا الخصوص، فإن المحكمة تعتقد أنه لا صلة بين حقيقة أن مايكروسوفت لا تستوفي رسوماً مقابل استخدام برنامج ميديا بلاير وأن المستهلكين ليسوا ملزمين باستخدام البرنامج المذكور."
على أن المحكمة ردت قرار المشرعين بتعيين لجنة أمناء لمراقبة كيفية استجابة شركة مايكروسوفت لقرارات المحكمة، قائلة إن البعثة الأوروبية تجاوزت سلطاتها بالطلب من مايكروسوفت أن تدفع أجور لجنة الأمناء هذه.
ورغم قرار المحكمة الأوروبية إلا أنه ما زال بإمكان شركة مايكروسوفت الأمريكية أن تستأنف ضد القرار الأخير لدى المحكمة الأوروبية العليا، أي محكمة العدل الأوروبية، خلال شهرين.
وقال محامي شركة مايكروسوفت، براند سميث: "لا أريد أن أتحدث عما سيحدث لاحقاً.. علينا أن نقرأ الحكم قبل أن نتخذ أي قرار."
من جهتها، رحبت البعثة الأوروبية بقرار المحكمة دون أن تخوض في التفاصيل، في حين وصفت اللجنة الأوروبية لنظم الاتصالات القرار بأنه نتيجة جيدة، وقال محامي المجموعة، موريتس دولمانز: "إنه يوم رائع، لأنه أعطى مؤشراً على أنه ستكون هناك منافسة عادلة في هذا القطاع (البرامج الموسيقية)."
وسبق أن هدد الاتحاد الأوروبي شركة مايكروسوفت، بفرض غرامة تصل إلى أربعة ملايين دولار يومياً، بزعم الاحتكار وجراء فشل الشركة الأمريكية في توفير معلومات مفيدة للشركات المنافسة لتطوير برمجيات للأجهزة الخادمة بحيث تكون متوافقة مع نظام التشغيل ويندوز.

----------

